# clomid and losing your appitite



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi girls,
          i was just wondering if any 1 else feels weird on clomid? iam CD9 today and since y-day i have gone off my food completely and iam feeling quite sick. how does everyone feel taking it? be nice to hear what people are goin thru   Iam taking 100mg and its my 2nd cycle. Thanks


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Sorry cant help, as I have the appetite of a horse clomid or not.  Are you taking met?? this can make you feel icky.
Good luck
strawbs xxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Yep it makes me feel sick too hun, I tend to eat more though, so many s/e's of clomid that I think you could go on forever listing them.


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi, yes iam taking metformin aswell   hate taking them lol but my affects off them aint to bad now i can cope i just hope it'll be worth it.


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

hey strawbs,
                  just noticed u have had acupunture and reflexology.   how did u find them iam thinking about reflexology.


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi,
I enjoyed reflexology, I have recently stopped as you should not have it with clomid.  I dont think it did much for me but I did find it realxing.  I have continued with the acu, I have this just before I should ov, I do think the acu has been more benficial than the reflex-my opinion.  I do intend to return to reflex when I am 4 months pg as I do enjoy it and miss it.
Good luck
Strawbs xxx


----------



## helen27 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi strawbs

I have just seen your last post.  was wondering if you knew why you should stop reflex whilst taking Clomid, and whether that applied to IUI too.  It's just that I have been having reflex throughout my clomid treatment and am now moving onto IUI and wonder if I should stop (I am also having Acupuncture).  How scary, I didn't know that, hope it hasn't messed up my chances!!  


H x


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi Angel 
i had a lot of pg symptons whilst on clomid  which is soul distroying but things did settlr down although im now on tamoxifen which is working and no side effects
steph


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi steph,
      What is tamoxifen? and how come u stopped the clomid? is everything ok? soz bout Q's lol


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi,

I ate more with Clomid, but combined with Met I completely lost my appetite. Not good when you have to eat to take the Met! I think the icky feeling comes with unfortunately!

I heard that reflexology can counteract the effects of Clomid, but the therapist can work around it but avoiding certain area's. I'm sure it won't do any harm to continue with it.

xxxx


----------



## Lucy_loud (Dec 28, 2005)

God I wish!  Since starting clomid I have put on a stone....eating rubbish and I have developed a very sweet tooth!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I put almost a stone on too hun. Thankfully now I've started WW Met is helping me lose it again.  come join us on the diet thread hun.

xxx


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi ANGEL 
tamoxifen is used in the same way as clomid and does the same thing i was changed from clomid as i was havingbad side effects ie ,very high b/p uncontoleable anger (nearly lost dd, dp and my job )i was so bad im no saint now but i can controle things now 
also i had so much pain i was having to much time off work and i put on a stone which i know that can b normal 
and tamoxifen is usually used to treat cancer but studies had shown that in increases ur ovulation and HEY PRESTO it has ive ovulated each month with it my cycle is now d28-d30 ok no BFP yet but   +iv thinking for us all 
catch the bubbles coming ur way for support and babydust for luck
steph


----------



## Brownie (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm with all the girls who wish it would affect my appetite!!


----------

